# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Sondage]A quel personnage de jeux vido pensez-vous tout de suite lorsque l'on vous dit "Jeux Vido" ?

## clairetj

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Je vous propose un petit sondage pour connatre la popularit des personnages des sries de jeux vidos (je vais essay dans mettre un maximum mais il en manquera certainement)

Pour rpondre  mon sondage posez-vous cette question: "Si on me dit Jeux Vido, quel personnage me vient tout de suite  l'esprit ?"

Parce que le sondage aura un nombre limit de rponses possibles, je vais me content de marqu que des personnages de grandes sries du jeux vido (et normalement, vous auriez le droit de mettre plusieurs rponses mais argumentez quand mme votre ou vos choix)

----------


## Nhaps

Cloud ( Final Fantasy VII )  j'avais environ 10 ans, et c'est la seule et unique fois que j'ai pleur devant un jeu vido.

Gordon Freeman, mes premiers frissons et FPS ( Half Life + Counter Strike )

Thrall ( WoW ) personnage le plus marquant du MMO o j'ai pass pas mal de temps.


C'est les plus marquant pour moi, aprs bien sur il y a Mario, Link, Samus, et compagnie. Mais ils m'ont moins marqu.

----------


## Loceka

Pourquoi des personnages ?

La plupart des jeux auxquels je joue ou auxquels j'ai jou et que j'ai apprcis n'ont pas de personnage :Counter-StrikeRainbow SixAlien vs PredatorBattlefieldLeft 4 DeadTeam FortressMorrowind (bon, on suit un perso mais c'est nous qui le nommons donc a comtpe pas)Lineage (pareil)Lords of MagicCivilizationAge of Empired'autres que j'oublie srement

A vrai dire je ne vois mme que 3 jeux auxquels j'ai jou et qui sont centrs sur un "personnage" :Duke NukemShadow of the Empire (me souviens plus du nom du type d'ailleurs)Ecco le dauphin

Donc quand on me dit "Jeux vidos", aucun personnage ne me vient tout de suite  l'esprit.

----------


## Rayek

Je pense qu'il manque Autre dans ton sondage :

puis  ::sm::  de ne pas avoir mis FF VII avec Cloud, Sephiroth Aerith & Co  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

Mario videmment...

----------


## Barsy

> Cloud ( Final Fantasy VII )  j'avais environ 10 ans, et c'est la seule et unique fois que j'ai pleur devant un jeu vido.


Ouiiinnn !! Je me suis fait entuber de 500 balles !!  ::cry:: 

 ::dehors:: 

J'ai cris ce post juste pour faire la vanne  ::mrgreen:: . Parce que j'ai moi aussi ador FF7. Et au sondage, j'ai vot Mario qui fut l'un des premier jeu que j'ai eu sur GameBoy. J'aurai bien cit un personnage de Tetris sinon, mais il n'y en a pas dans le sondage... ::aie::  je ressors...  ::P:

----------


## ElSpopo

Pour ma part
-Raziel et Kain de la srie Legacy of Kain (Soul Reaver et Blood Omen)
-Solid Snake (Metal gear Solid)
-Squall (Final Fantasy VIII)
-Kratos (god of War)

----------


## Lady

Comme il n'y avait pas de perso de FF le suivant c'tait Sonic. Donc j'ai rpondu Sonic.

Sinon effectivement quand on me dit jeux video en ce moment c'est mon "main" de Wow (mon second moi, au point qu'au dbut de notre relation mon mari m'appelais par mon pseudo  ::lol:: )

----------


## Nhaps

> mon second moi, au point qu'au dbut de notre relation mon mari m'appelais par mon pseudo


C'est beau l'amour !  ::lol:: 

Mais pareil on m'appelle souvent par mon pseudo, et ca me drange pas du tout. D'ailleurs tout le monde devrait sappeler sur ce format l.

Prnom "Pseudo" Nom

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Moez.B

Link de Zelda , mais sur GameBoy .. aprs je ne sais plus  quel stade les volutions sont ... ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Trouver un truc pour s'en servir dans une tape bien avanc du jeu ... Apprendre un truc en programmation pour s'en servir 2 ans aprs  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Pour moi il manquerait MegaMan  ::): 
(Link tant dj dans le sondage)

----------


## lper

Moi c'est Larry Laffer, l'un des premiers jeu d'aventure de Sierra sur PC, le but de la qute tant de "draguer" 3 nanas.

----------


## Loceka

> Moi c'est Larry Laffer, l'un des premiers jeu d'aventure de Sierra sur PC, le but de la qute tant de "draguer" 3 nanas.


Ah, comme dans Fable ?  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## lper

> Ah, comme dans Fable ?


Bon ben si tu joues  Fable comme a,  c'est jdr pareil pour wow aussi ?  ::aie:: 

Edit : Tiens au fait, personne n'a mentionn Lyche, y a bien des nolifes sur le fofo...

----------


## Loceka

Nan, dans Fable (le 1), tu pouvais draguer les filles (PNJ) et, si t'arrivais  les charmer, elles pouvaient mme accepter de se marier avec toi !  ::P:  

Ce qui, dans certains cas, pouvait offrir des avantages substanciels soit dit en passant.

Dans WOW et autres MMORPG, y'a aussi des mariages et tout mais comme c'est entre joueurs c'est plus "simple" et pas ncessairement une feature relle du jeu. Dans Fable c'tait une partie annexe certes mais pas si anecdotique que a.

----------


## Glutinus

> Nan, dans Fable (le 1), tu pouvais draguer les filles (PNJ) et, si t'arrivais  les charmer, elles pouvaient mme accepter de se marier avec toi !  
> 
> Ce qui, dans certains cas, pouvait offrir des avantages substanciels soit dit en passant.
> 
> Dans WOW et autres MMORPG, y'a aussi des mariages et tout mais comme c'est entre joueurs c'est plus "simple" et pas ncessairement une feature relle du jeu. Dans Fable c'tait une partie annexe certes mais pas si anecdotique que a.


Ha bon, mais dans WoW, c'est normal que les gros geek-barbus-cheveux-longs-boutonneux-obses  force de boire du coca et manger des chips et ple parce qu'ils vivent volets ferms, aillent draguer une nana ds qu'il y en a une qui passe ?

...

Pas taper Pas taper !!!  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## illight

Mario  ::D:  Mme si effectivement Tetris n'a pas de personnage et c'est le premier truc qui me vient  l'esprit.

Concernant Link, je pense que c'est un peu plus difficle, parce qu'on pense plus  Zela qu' Link, qui est le titre du jeu le plus souvent utilis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BenoitM

Mario

part contre personne n'a pens  Pac-Man?  ::):

----------


## GPPro

> Mario
> 
> part contre personne n'a pens  Pac-Man?


C'est vrai, la pauvre petite boule jaune a compltement t phagocyte par le gros plombier rouge !

----------


## Lady

Et la raquette de Pong hein ?!!?  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

J'ai jou  Zelda deux heures dans ma vie, et c'est Link qui m'est venu  l'esprit. Alors que le Nerevarine, les dirigeants de Civilization ou Hearts of Iron m'ont occup l'esprit pendant des milliers d'heures.

----------

